# Victor (Dad) has even MORE news as of tonight!!!



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Yeah, more news.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh, Hi "Zaise" and all, well, if it what I am thinking upon initially reading this, I am thinking maybe this needs to be moved to the Bird Emergency section below?

My daughter Debra aka Zaise has seen a robin fluttering around in her apartment complex since last Saturday. 

Last evening she got a closer look at it and it needed attention and a safe haven like pronto!

She caught it and brought it over last night. We isolated the poor thing. It has been through some heck, but we will sure give it our best try.

It is missing its tail feathers and a good portion of its left wing. It has been through a battle. It is still alive. It seems to be a fighter.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame! I sure hope all will go well with this little one. Know you will do your best, Victor.

Have you worked with Robins before? I'm sure members with experience will be on soon.

BEST OF EVERYTHING! SENDING HEALING THOUGHTS along with LOVE HUGS and SCRITCHES for a complete recovery!

I know you will keep us updated!

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Best of luck with Mr. Robin.
Thank you Zaise, for rescuing this little guy.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When my children were very young and tender, I would "find" out things they did that they sometimes did that they maybe shouldn't have done. The little bird who would tell me (a robin as a matter of fact) named Oliver, would tell on them.  

She named him Oliver.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You mean Oliver is the big snitch? No wonder he has some feathers missing.

For reals...I hope that lil Oliver makes it out of his crises. He is in good hands, thats for sure.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a sweet story Victor. I hope Oliver does well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I called home a while ago, and Oliver is still perky and appearing to be doing well, considering the ordeal he went through with what ever it was. 

As I mentioned, he lost his tail feathers, and a good part of his left wing is missing.

He ate fruit today and did some "chirping". 

We will post a picture Saturday.

I also posted on Starling Talk.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Today, I took him out of his small carrier, and cleaned it ot. He is quite frisky and bit me a few times when I reached in the box to put him hack in. 

He had quite an appitite today. His meal consisited of fresh corn, green beans, and watermelon dipped in seeds (he _really_ likes the melon) . Tomorrow I start him on his Mac Diet type feeding.

This one is a fighter, It is amazing.

I am continuing the amoxicllian and ACV water.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like he is doing pretty ok. He has the best care he can get. Great job.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like he's doing great! Another _feisty _rescuee, always good to hear.  That is cute about Oliver the tattle-bird.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am very sad to report that Oliver passed away quietly in his little carrier. I just got a call at work from Bev.

It is hard when you try to help one of these little creatures, only to loose them. 

I really had some hopes for this Robin. As bad shape he was in, we were sure he would pull through This one was a true fighter. He made it at least a week after his attack. Amazing little bird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so terribly sorry, Victor!

WHAT a shock to be reading along and cheering the little one on and then come to an abrupt halt to see the baby died!!

I know you and your family did the best you could and he was in wonderful hands!

With LOVE AND HUGS

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I am so sorry that Oliver didn't make it. Thank you for offering him supportive care to keep him comfortable and give him a chance for recovery. I wish it has turned out differently.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Victor, I'm sorry to hear about Oliver and wishing that s/he could still be with
us but also knowing that you took this little one in and gave the bird a safe
and caring environment. It sounds as though Oliver simply didn't get into your
hands soon enough to enjoy a new start. Thank you and your family for 
trying to help.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry little Oliver didn't make it, Victor. I know from painful experience just how sad it is to lose one when you think you've made it over the hump with them. Bless you and your family for trying.

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks to all who responded. 

Oliver will be laid to rest in our wooded area in our back yard. I must say, I admired his endurance.

I only had him for a few days, but I will miss this little rescue.

This is not an actual photo of Oliver, only a picture of a Robin...he had the same sweet face.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor,

I'm so sorry you lost Oliver. He was a plucky little fellow, that is for certain. His injuries must have been more than his spirit could overcome. You gave him comfort and that means a great deal.
Margarret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Thank you for the comforting words Margarret. I hope he knew that.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*To ZAISE*

*A special note to my daughter Debra:*

You probably will read this before we get a chance to talk to you or see you. I am sorry the darling Robin could not be saved.  

I want to thank you for taking the time and driving so far to try and get help for this little one.

Do be comforted to know my daughter, that he passed away surrounded by people that cared and lovingly tried to save him...including *you*.

Thank you for caring. 

Love,
Dad


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear you lost Oliver too. Bless you and your family for trying to save its life.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Victor, I am so sorry you lost little Oliver. 
Many thanks to Zaise for helping this little guy.

Reti


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

I really thought he might make it too, since he'd lasted so long already. He was so funny as I chased him down a few days ago, boy could that bird run! He certainly was spunky, hopping right out of the box when I opened it at dad's place. I am very sad he didn't make it, but I am very glad to know that he passed away with a full tummy in a comfortable environment rather than possibly suffering in the jaws of a predator.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor and Zaise - I am behind on reading some threads and just found this one saying Oliver had passed away. You did your very best and I'm thinking this may have been a cat attack and too much time had passed before Zaise even found him to have been any help. As I often say - we can only do so much but at least we try. Love to you both.


----------

